# Baker21 vs Baker21's Skoda Superb - 'The Final Detail'....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope that your well............:wave:

Well for those of you that don't know my Skoda Superb has been for sale for a while now but I am glad to say that today it has finally been picked up and is off to it's new home........:car:

I have known this car from new as it was my Dad's company car and when it came to the end of his ownership with 86k on the clock, I decided to purchase it as I wanted to have something a little more economical to run around in.

Now it may not have been pretty when I bought it but after some money spent on suspension, tints and wheels (which there have been many) it started to look at little more respectable and turn heads on the road.

So after nearly 8 years ownership and 160k miles covered by myself it has been sold on to a fellow detailer with just short of 250k on the clock.......:driver:

I can't express how reliable this car has been, within the ownership it has only ever had a vacuum Pump needing replacement, no other items have failed on it bar the usual oil, brake and tyre maintenance........:doublesho

Yesterday I had some time to give the car a quick final once over ready for it's new owner today so I thought I would share this to show how little you need to do in terms of regular maintenance to keep on top of the 'clean' look........:detailer:

Here is how the car looked after a week of normal driving backwards and forwards to work:

























*The Detail Process:*

As you can see it was in pretty good order so this process is pretty much my normal wash routine, not exactly in depth but enough to keep on top of the normal dust and grime.

Laying out the tools / products for the job, you don't need a lot:



First up was the wheels and these were cleaned with Megs APC, Daytona Wheel Brush, Vikan Arch Brush and a dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt:

Before:



After:



Once all four where clean I then rinsed the car:



The car was then washed with some Zaino Z7 and a dooka Woolie Wash Pad:





Next up the car was rinsed again and then dried with an Uber Drying Towel with some Megs Last Touch as a drying aid:



I then dressed the arches with some Megs Hyper Dressing:



Tyres were dressed with AS Highstyle:



Engine bay was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant:



George helped with vaccing the interior and then I cleaned the pedals with some Megs APC and an AG Wheel Brush:

Before:



After:



This was followed by some CG Interior Scent:



I then completed a final wipedown of the bodywork and wheels with some Zaino Z8:



Apologies in advance but I did get a little camera happy on the after shots.........

*The Results:*



























































And the final cheesy shot:



Thanks to everyone that has helped me out over the years with this car and these people include:

*Mum and Dad*
*Ivan Phillips* - Ivan Phillips Automotive
*Tim Herbert* - Herbies Automotive
*Rob Inglis* - dooka Detailing
*Chris Cooke* - Summit Detailing
*Ross Clarke* - Briskoda 'Fountain of Knowledge'

I would also like to thank all those people who have posted and commented on the car over the years as it's all been very much appreciated.

The car has been bought by a fellow detailer, so who knows we may see it around again in the future...........:detailer:

Comments good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Sad to see her go buddy ..
And, there go my wheels, humph ..

And Roy, you better be leaving those stickers alone ..


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely example, showing you don't need to spend the earth to have a well maintained and presentable vehicle.:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice car and lovely story with it too :thumb:

Loved the audi rims on it


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

A very well kept motor thats served you well.
Credit to you :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice and well looked after. Hope the new owner treats her just as well. 
If I could ask, what are the LED modules on the front and rear corners? Are they amber or white/red running lights? They look nice, just can't get an idea of what they're for without seeing them in use.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Its a sad day.

But nothing says well looked after than the fact this car has covered a fantastic amount of miles yet is looking spot on. A huge credit to you and shows what a bit of hard work is capable of doing.

Long live the Skoda.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

dooka said:


> And Roy, you better be leaving those stickers alone ..


Argh! I was going to talk to you about that :buffer:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely car Simon. She was a credit to you and i'm sure the new owner knows they are getting a very very good car.

End of an era but the start of a new one.

Carl :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Loverly looking motor.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice job on the car, both sprucing it up for the new owner and modding it. Hope my new octavia looks like that when it's got that sort of mileage on it.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

svended said:


> Very nice and well looked after. Hope the new owner treats her just as well.
> If I could ask, what are the LED modules on the front and rear corners? Are they amber or white/red running lights? They look nice, just can't get an idea of what they're for without seeing them in use.


They are Hella LED Sidemarkers and were fitted by my Dad, they looks very different in the evening and turn a few heads in the day as people wonder what they are.........:driver:

You can still source them from various places, and you just wire them into your side lights, here is one such source:

http://seekpart24.com/hella/side-marker-lamp-2ps008138811


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

A credit to you Simon, and I bet it was with a heavy heart that you handed over the keys!

The car looks amazing for the amount of miles covered, and I'm sure the new owner will be really pleased with it!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic job as always Simon
ChrisRs


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Always enjoy your posts, and viewing that lovely lady of yours 

Your beautiful Skoda still looks like new. I really like the Skoda Superb & Octavia wagon.

Maris


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Always enjoy your posts, and viewing that lovely lady of yours
> 
> Your beautiful Skoda still looks like new. I really like the Skoda Superb & Octavia wagon.
> 
> Maris


Things move on on both accounts buddy, new lady and new motor now..........:thumb:


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Well good luck with both then. Just stick with George


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

giggs said:


> Well good luck with both then. Just stick with George


:lol:

Don't worry I will, wouldn't do a detail without him


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Always enjoy your posts, and viewing that lovely lady of yours ;


Lovely lady??:doublesho my mind must be set to half wit today :lol:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Always looked great, I loved the snow pictures earlier this year.

Is the Merc in the background the replacement ?


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

dandam said:


> Always looked great, I loved the snow pictures earlier this year.
> 
> Is the Merc in the background the replacement ?


Scrub this, just seen the thread - nice choice for the Skoda's replacement


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one...:thumb:

Testament to its all in the prep as once on top of it nothing more than the weekly wash is all you could need to maintain a stunning car that gives no idea of its millage.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice Simon, mind you your replacement car is not too shabby either


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Simon; bet you will be sad to see her go.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Nice work Simon; bet you will be sad to see her go.


Well from what I here it's had some new rubber today so Roy is looking after her well, you may well see it around MK to be fair as he isn't far away from you............:car:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

fair play fella for the miles that skoda has done it still looks brand new what a credit it was to you and as said just shows what a bit of hard work can do.
loved the audi wheels they look right at home in the skodas arches.
can I ask what percentage tint you had on the front windows as they look good


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bazz said:


> fair play fella for the miles that skoda has done it still looks brand new what a credit it was to you and as said just shows what a bit of hard work can do.
> loved the audi wheels they look right at home in the skodas arches.
> can I ask what percentage tint you had on the front windows as they look good


Appreciate your comments.........:thumb:

I had them done back in 2005 and to be honest I can't remember the exact tint but it's a light smoke all round, the only thing I can remember is that the tint level is the same as the sun strip on the windscreen.........


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Appreciate your comments.........:thumb:
> 
> I had them done back in 2005 and to be honest I can't remember the exact tint but it's a light smoke all round, the only thing I can remember is that the tint level is the same as the sun strip on the windscreen.........


ok no worries fella


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

A sad day indeed, but still looking great.

Glad it's found a good home.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi guys,
I can confirm the car will be at Waxstock this weekend :thumb: although not on display as I have other commitments to keep me busy. But don't worry it will be clean and possibly with a new LSP that I like for lights colours.

Anyway for now, just to show she's in good hands, a quick pic from this weekends detail, helping out at Dodo Juice.










Anyway thanks to Simon :thumb: i'm looking forward to putting a few more miles on the clock.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update Roy and nice to the see the Superb hanging around good company..........:thumb:

Funny really as last year when I went to Waxstock, upon entry to the event I was asked to enter the 'Show and Shine' with the Superb, maybe I should have but I thought better of it at the time...........

Happy motoring and enjoy Waxstock.........:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice motor! Love fat 5's. What's the suspension setup?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Nice motor! Love fat 5's. What's the suspension setup?


Many thanks and there is a fifth Fat Five in the boot............

It is running KW Variant 1 Coilover's.........:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

I just missed out on buying this because some **** messed me about with my track bike!!
awesome looking Superb............. sell me it pleeeeeaaaase!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Farky said:


> I just missed out on buying this because some **** messed me about with my track bike!!
> awesome looking Superb............. sell me it pleeeeeaaaase!!


Sorry Farky......

Maybe Roy will part with it in the future........


----------

